# My reactor / canopy struts



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Here are the latest projects I've done for my 20g.
1)Co2 reactor: Here I borrowed the Hoftiezer design, only I ommitted the Test Tee piece as I'll be hooking it to the outflow of the filter and hopefully that will help prevent it from getting gunked up. I just finished putting it together tonight --- how long would you expect before its "safe" for the fish and plants? It still smells like that primer and cement I used on it. For anyone who lives in Sacramento, try Emigh's Ace Hardware ---> I found ALL the parts there except the elbow joint part. The whole thing measures about 15" and I was able to put five 1-1/2" bio balls inside.

2)Canopy struts: I've read about people doing this, but more recently saw something like this on someone's tank and decided that its so simple and gives much better "spread" that I had no reason not to make one for my tank. The light should be a bit more evenly distributed, plus I won't expect it to get as hot and the plants not directly under the lights should grow more vertically, rather than bending towards the light. These "legs" raised the light enclosure about 3" above the tank rim. Now my next task is to see how easy it will be to remove the black trim.

Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think! My wife thinks the reactor is an eyesore! LOL...and I told her I'd slap some stain on the bare plywood struts to make it match the enclosure better.
Cheers,
-Ryan


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

You will probably get guaranteed stability on the canopy if you add a third strut at the back center.

Personally, I like canopies that are either sitting directly on the tank, or hung from the ceiling...., but thats just my opinion.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

DIY projects are a major part of this hobby. I too wanted the Hover Lighting effect or more so the OPENTOP tank. Instead building my legs, I bought the compact replacement legs and fit those on my retro hood. Worked great.


----------

